# Pizza/bagel oven attachment



## Spinner (May 12, 2018)

One of the mods I did with my former propane grill was to build an oven attachment. I like the look of a traditional open pizza/bread oven and tried to mimic, within my skill set. I used some sheet aluminum and riveted some piano hinge to make two hinged sections. I flush riveted 29 Canadian pennies to the opening. That gave the attachment some real value, $0.29CAD or $0.23US. This attachment was easily installed and removed and was stored in the storage below the BBQ when not in use.






Installed on the BBQ, the lid overlaps and makes a good seal.





I added a motor and fan to attempt some air movement. It's a cheap shaded pole motor, insulated from the BBQ to avoid a 110V surprise. I added a dollar store stainless steel bowl to the lid to keep the motor covered during use.





With a smoke box smoking, and the heat on high, I turned out homemade bagels, nachos and pizza. I started with a pizza stone on the floor and moved on to quarry tile that covered the entire grill.


----------



## kruizer (May 12, 2018)

Looks awesome!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2018)

Now that is cool!
Very innovative!
And the food looks incredible!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (May 13, 2018)

Nice job on that mod. Looks very professional.

Chris


----------



## Spinner (May 13, 2018)

Thanks for the kind comments. I'm planning on expanding my world with the pellet grill I acquired. I'm waiting for the quarry tiles to arrive. Then pizza time again.


----------



## Spinner (May 13, 2018)

When using my oven attachment, I needed a pizza peel to remove the hot goods. Too cheap to buy, I fabricated one from some aluminum and a stairway spindle. I made the square one for a friend. I think that one works better.












And finally, one of the pizzas we enjoyed. Lobster chunks and fresh basil.


----------



## Catfish61x (Jan 16, 2019)

Not sure if your still around or not but i gotta say great job.
Would you mind if i ask how tall it is ?


----------

